# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Abbas Bozyel Kimdir ?

## ceyda

29610-bozyel-hukumet-girisimde-bulunmali.jpg
Abbas Bozyel (d. 1956, Iğdır), sosyal pedagog, iş adamı ve Iğdır milletvekili.
İlk, orta ve lise öğrenimini Iğdır'da tamamlayan Bozyel, 1978 yılında Ankara Eğitim Enstitüsü Türkçe Bölümü'nden mezun oldu. Bir süre öğretmenlik yaptıktan sonra, 1980 yılında Almanya'ya giderek bu ülkede işçi olarak çalıştı. Daha sonra ticaretle ilgilenen Bozyel, ayrıca Almanya'da sosyal danışman ve sosyal pedagog olarak 9 yıl görev yaptı.
1998 yılında Türkiye'ye döndü. 18 Nisan 1999 yılında yapılan milletvekilliği genel seçimlerinde, MHP Iğdır milletvekili seçilerek TBMM'de yer aldı. Meclise girdikten sonra da MHP grubundaki yerini aldı.
TBMM'de İnsan Hakları İnceleme Komisyonu üyeliği ve Türkiye-ABD Parlamentolar Arası Çalışma Grubu'nda "Ermeni Masası" başkanlığı görevlerini üstlendi.
Milletvekilliği döneminde meclis tarihinde ilk defa, (gerçekleşmemesine rağmen) Nevruz Bayramı'nın resmi milli bayram olması ve yurt dışında yaşayan vatandaşlarımıza çifte vatandaşlık hakkının tanınması için kanun teklifi verdi.

Ortadoğu gazetesi ve kutlu sesleniş dergisinde yazdığı çeşitli köşe yazılarının yer aldığı; son sözü zaman diyecek isimli, iki adet yayınlanmaya hazır siyasi içerikli kitabı bulunmaktadır.

----------

